
Introducing WCAG-Zoo: Automated testing for a more accessible web - legostormtroopr
http://aristotlemetadata.com/blog/2017/02/introducing-wcag-zoo/
======
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/data61/wcag-
zoo](https://github.com/data61/wcag-zoo)

~~~
legostormtroopr
Documentation is here: [http://wcag-
zoo.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://wcag-zoo.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

